#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Сингала-аттхакатха

## Ассаджи

В китайском каноне сохранился ряд утерянных древних текстов Тхеравады. Один из известных примеров - Вимуттимагга.

По сообщению Ананда Гуруге, в китайском каноне Тайсё сохранился также перевод с старосингальского древного комментария к Винае. 

http://www.buddhistnews.tv/current/l...aya-210703.php

Этот источник отчасти более достоверен, чем основанная на древнем комментарии "Самантапасадика" Буддхагхосы.

----------


## Aleksey

Пора открывать форум по китайскому языку...
Алексей

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот вы шутите, а китайский не так страшен, как его малюют. Тем более что для работы с текстами не обязательно осваивать произношение и понимание на слух. Могу выслать желающим краткий палийско-китайский глоссарий, составленный по Вимуттимагге.

Форум тоже есть:
http://www.oriental.ru/cgi-bin/forum...eselinguistics

и словари:
http://www.acmuller.net/ddb/
http://www.tigernt.com/cgi-bin/cedict.cgi

----------


## Ersh

Охх... Безумству храбрых...  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey

Я. собственно, не очень и шучу. Я когда-то достаточно упорно долбил японский, но так и не довел до ума. Правда, в то время и читать особо было нечего - читал, точнее пытался читать "Акахату" - была такая газета японских коммунистов. Ключи, во всяком случае, помню до сих пор, так что пользоваться иероглифическим словарем вполне могу. А этот глоссарий по по Вимуттимагге в электронной форме?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ключи, во всяком случае, помню до сих пор, так что пользоваться иероглифическим словарем вполне могу.


Скажу Вам по секрету, что тут даже не обязательно знать все ключи -- копируешь иероглифы, и тупо нажимаешь на кнопку поиска перевода на сайте Мюллера, или ищешь вордовским поиском в глоссарии что-то подобное.




> А этот глоссарий по по Вимуттимагге в электронной форме?


Да, вот он:

http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/in/PaliTerms.zip

А все тексты есть на

http://cbeta.org/result/taisho.htm

----------


## Aleksey

> тупо нажимаешь на кнопку


I like it!

----------


## Ассаджи

Я спросил об этом тексте у профессора Питера Скиллинга, и он ответил, что давно опубликован перевод:

Shanjianlu piposha (Samantapasadika), T.24.1462.706a-707a, trans. in R V. Bapat and A. Hirakawa, Shan-chien-p'i-po-sha; a Chinese version by Sanghabhadra of Samantapasadika (Poona: Bhandarkar Oriental Research Institute, 1970). 

Более того, он считает, что это вряд ли Сингала-Аттхакатха, а скорее просто какая-то более ранняя работа.

----------

